# CoD4 for PC crashing to Blue Screen



## Naivar (Jan 25, 2008)

So I payed and DLed CoD4 from direct2drive.com and installed it blah blah blah. I go into multi player, the first game runs fine, then the second one I randomly crash to the blue screen of death, but it says "Hardware malfunction. Call your hardware vendor for support. NMI: Parity check and memory parity error. The system has halted."

Now i have got an xps m1710, and i have never encountered this error before.
Here are the specs: 
-xp professional
-BIOS: Phoenix rom BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A00
-Processor: Genuine Intel(r) CPU t2600 @ 2.16GHz (2 CPUs)
-Memory: 2046 MB Ram
DirectX Version: 9.0c

Please help ^ ^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

How many sticks of RAM do you have installed? Have you made any hardware upgrades recently?

Run memtest on one stick of RAM at a time to test for any errors. Direct link to pre-compiled bootable ISO (click the link to download the zipped ISO file)
*http://www.memtest.org/download/1.70/memtest86+-1.70.iso.zip*

Unzip the file and burn the ISO to CD (as an image, not as data) to create a bootable CD. Reboot and go into the BIOS. Change the boot order to 'CD first', save settings, insert the CD and reboot. This will start the program. Run for one RAM stick at a time (very important) for at least 10 passes each and post back with the results.


----------



## Naivar (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a laptop =/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can still run memtest on a laptop. If you need instructons for removing RAM sticks, see *here* and *here*.


----------

